# Project Runway season 13 (spoilers to date)



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Project Runway season 13 starts tonight!

As in previous seasons, I hope to put the episode title in the post title to give people who are behind a signal to stop reading.

New social media twist this season:



> Use #InstaRunway on Instagram to show your look inspired by each week's Project Runway challenge, and your photo could be shown on-air during the following episode!


http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-13/instarunway


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just caught up on the first episode. Well the one with the real challenge. I watched the other one but more FF then watch.

I am in total surprise at the winner. Me and most everyone else I think. Didn't see that coming. I will be interested to see what she does next.

Most of the rest of the judge's choices I agreed with. I think who to go home could have been a coin toss, both were pretty bad.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Interesting that almost all the other designers thought that the winner would be in the bottom and/or go home...goes to show you you can never tell what the judges will like...
Glad they are back to "regular" people-I was a bit weary of all-stars...


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Yea, I love Project Runway. Anyone watch the after show, Undone with Amandade Cadenet?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

etexlady said:


> Yea, I love Project Runway. Anyone watch the after show, Undone with Amandade Cadenet?


Just the first couple of minutes that got taped accidentally at the end of the show, but I've now set it to record next week. Did you like it? More Project Runway is always great.

I loved the woman who won (Sandrhia - I'm sure that's not how you spell it), even if I wouldn't have given that particular outfit the first spot. I think the judges are letting the contestants know that they need to start thinking outside the box more. I loved her from the pre-show hour and



Spoiler



it's breaking my heart that this woman who speaks up for women under persecution is going to be subjected to what looks to be pretty intense verbal meanness.



tta


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I can't think of a better way to antagonize all the other designers in the workroom than to go boo-hooing to Tim Gunn about how people hate you, when you won immunity the week before.

That being said -- like the designers, I have no idea what the judges are looking for this season. Looks that I thought would land teams in the bottom cruised by safely in the middle, or ended up on the top team. Looks that I thought were winning looks got relegated to the middle.

So I got nothin'.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was really sorry to see the purple haired girl go home. I was interested in the fact that when asked, they all brought up Tim thinking the look didn't have cohesion and then didn't say that two did but Sandyia's didn't and that she didn't want to change. I didn't see it as the guy that went home didn't want to change or forced them to do anything - until after Tim came in and said "hunh?". Then it was him taking team leadership.

The evil team - loved the straw dress and if andrea had maybe made her dress as an ice queen or something (with snowflakes) maybe it all would have worked better.

I think the big thing was that people got so far in their designs and then did have to start over. But I do agree with the judges, what you bring out is what we care about, not what is on the floor in the workroom.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> go boo-hooing to Tim Gunn about how people hate you


wow boy do i disagree with your take on that.
first of all there is no indication the other designers even know she had a sit down with Tim...

she's turned into one of my favorite designers this season - she wins and they all pretty much tell her we thought your look sucked and you were going home.

then those 2 bully her into changing her design for the "sake of the team".

i would have went to Tim Gunn too.

the Latin man should have gone home - his self indulgent i am right you are wrong do it my way attitude should have sent him packing.

I really wish she had stood up to them at the end after the elimination and they continued to rag on her.
If she had stuck to her ideas they probably wouldn't have been in the bottom to begin with...



etexlady said:


> Yea, I love Project Runway. Anyone watch the after show, Undone with Amandade Cadenet?


Watched the second episode (with Kathy Griffin) and apparently it is NOT the Project Runway after show.
Kathy said 'Isn't this the Project Runway after show?' and Cadenet (never heard of her before this) said no, it's my live talk show and then they didn't mention PR again.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> she's turned into one of my favorite designers this season - she wins and they all pretty much tell her we thought your look sucked and you were going home.
> 
> then those 2 bully her into changing her design for the "sake of the team".


Stating the obvious, but let's not forget that we only know what they choose to show us.

That said, didn't she blow off the suggestion that they all get together at the beginning to talk about their designs?

I remember someone saying "oh, let's all just get started and then we'll get together later after we see what we have" which sounded like a recipe for disaster. I thought it was Sandhiya but I could be mis-remembering.

On the other hand, I agree with you that there were a lot of workroom bullies that need to be taken down a notch or two.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> That said, didn't she blow off the suggestion that they all get together at the beginning to talk about their designs?
> 
> I remember someone saying "oh, let's all just get started and then we'll get together later after we see what we have" which sounded like a recipe for disaster. I thought it was Sandhiya but I could be mis-remembering.


actually now that you mention it...
you are right she did. 
i think it was let's get started individually and we can see about the cohesion later.
that was probably a big mistake.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> actually now that you mention it...
> you are right she did.
> i think it was let's get started individually and we can see about the cohesion later.
> that was probably a big mistake.


I had a moment in the episode where the light bulb finally came on.

What do the judges mean when they say they want cohesion?

Does it mean that the fabrics are compatible?
Does it mean that if you have multiple pieces, you can mix and match?

How can the designers keep their individual voices and still achieve cohesion? They can't really keep their own voices and still have the looks seem as if they belong in the same fashion show -- can they?

It didn't make sense, until someone said that they should look like they were designing for the _same customer_.

D'oh!

I forget how they set the challenge, except that they said that there would not be any team leaders -- but one obvious way to stay distinct as designers but still achieve cohesion would be to have a casual look, a day look, and an evening look, but I can see why they might not want to do that, because the evening wear designer would have more scope to do a spectacular look that could win the challenge.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> wow
> Watched the second episode (with Kathy Griffin) and apparently it is NOT the Project Runway after show.
> Kathy said 'Isn't this the Project Runway after show?' and Cadenet (never heard of her before this) said no, it's my live talk show and then they didn't mention PR again.


Boo!! :down:


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Sandhya wins again??? WTF?!? What an *earth* are the judges thinking?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

lalouque said:


> Sandhya wins again??? WTF?!? What an *earth* are the judges thinking?


I don't get it at all.

I just don't get it.

They had two other gorgeous pieces in the final 3.

I am not sorry the girl that went home went home. That made sense.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lalouque said:


> Sandhya wins again??? WTF?!? What an *earth* are the judges thinking?


They're thinking the same thing I did when I first saw some of the choreographers on So You Think You Can Dance.

The first couple of times you see someone's work that is very different from everyone else's in the workroom, you say "wow, I haven't seen anything like that before!"

The question is, how long will it take before they become jaded (just like yours truly watching SYTYCD), and start complaining that she hasn't shown them anything *new*.

IOW, is she going to be a one-note wonder like Rami.

Because after a while, the judges will have seen her embellish stuff, and they'll want something _more_ from her.

I think that some of the other designers lost sight of the challenge: it wasn't just that they were taking their past inspiration into the future, it was also that their client was Marie Claire, the magazine, and that the design had to speak to the Marie Claire editorial staff (and their idea of who the Marie Claire customer is).

I liked the other top two looks much better than Sandhya's, but that's because they seemed more wearable to me. Which means they might not be as strong as something that the editors are looking for to shoot as 'editorial'.

So yeah, I hate it when a look I would have put in the bottom wins the challenge, but I can sort of see what they were looking at.

I sort of liked the embellishment itself, but not combined with that garment; nor did I like how it was arranged on the garment.

Sure, if your client was a priest of the future where golden snakes were a part of the worship service, then I could see it, but otherwise?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Yuck that gold slinky look was just trashy. How did that fit that magazine? yuck.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't mind the embellishment actually, but just didn't get the dress itself. You said it - Priestess garb. It seems she is pushing the "I am a strong woman" too much. 

The green jacket - I loved the sleeves but not the fabric. The inside pieces were nicely done. 

The Ewok outfit - again, nice but I don't think it's as future fashion as 20yrs. I could see it in the next five.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

betts4 said:


> They had two other gorgeous pieces in the final 3.


Yeah it made no sense to me either - and I supported her win the first week. In fact - when they started talking to the top 3 and bottom 3, I had no idea where Sandhya was going to be placed.

I would have went with the look that had the head piece cowl that was removable - but then I thought the judges were going to pick the other one with the green moo moo coat and that would have been fine too. 
_(don't know their names yet)._


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/season-13/designers

The jumpsuit and hooded thing that people called an Ewok coat is from Emily Payne.

The white pieces with the green coat with cutout sleeves was from Kristine Guico.

Not to worry, I had to look them up, too.

The website has cool extra stuff in the "portfolio" section including notes on the designers' inspirations, a before-runway lookbook, and the rate-the-runway section where you can review what they've done on the episode.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Sandhya wins again??? WTF?!? What an *earth* are the judges thinking?


To put a target on her back and make the others hate her...in short, drama, drama, drama....  My 2 cents, anyway...

I usually watch PR and think, "Oh, that is cute but not my style..." but I would LOVE to wear Andrea's look..and then the judges HATED it...oh, well, that's why I am a pharmacist, not a fashionista


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Episode 4 - 

Reuse some Men's suits. 

Once again the one that I picked for a win, came in second. THANKFULLY it was not Sandya again. And it was at least the dress I picked for second, so as the judges said it was pretty much 50/50 choice. 

I wonder if they picked Amanda's so that she would have immunity and would be in the running for just a little longer.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That was probably one of the most satisfying eliminations I have seen on PR - to see Sandhya stick up for herself and then have a hand in sending that condescending Hernan home was delightful. Truth is he sent himself home. :up:

Good one.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> That was probably one of the most satisfying eliminations I have seen on PR - to see Sandhya stick up for herself and then have a hand in sending that condescending Hernan home was delightful. Truth is he sent himself home. :up:
> 
> Good one.


Now I'll have to watch 
I confess to deleting two episodes unwatched- I seem to have lost interest in TV lately. But this did record and hopefully will get me back into it.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> That was probably one of the most satisfying eliminations I have seen on PR - to see Sandhya stick up for herself and then have a hand in sending that condescending Hernan home was delightful. Truth is he sent himself home. :up:
> 
> Good one.


Yes. Usually I have sympathy for designers who come back from Mood and in the workroom discover they've made a bad fabric choice. But I had an amazing lack of sympathy for Hernan. He showed his true colors with his parting statement. Whiny little *****. Have you ever heard the phrase "make it work"??


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, I mentioned the winners just because I was so happy with their choice for the loser. He was whining from the start. And the thing is he will still be blaming Sandya no matter what.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> That was probably one of the most satisfying eliminations I have seen on PR - to see Sandhya stick up for herself and then have a hand in sending that condescending Hernan home was delightful. Truth is he sent himself home. :up:
> 
> Good one.


Oh, yes.

And my husband can thank Zac Posen for killing off any desire I still had left for a motorcycle jacket. Not that he wouldn't have plenty of other cause to roll his eyes at me, if I had the wardrobe I wanted.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Each week at 8PM, the previous week's episode airs on Lifetime as an "Enhanced Version". For example, tonight my DVR recorded "A Suitable Twist (Enhanced Version)". 

I watched part of one of the Enhanced episodes, but didn't notice anything different from the previous week, but now I'm curious. Does anyone know? 

Thanks!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Each week at 8PM, the previous week's episode airs on Lifetime as an "Enhanced Version". For example, tonight my DVR recorded "A Suitable Twist (Enhanced Version)".
> 
> I watched part of one of the Enhanced episodes, but didn't notice anything different from the previous week, but now I'm curious. Does anyone know?


I was just wondering about this myself. I recorded last week's enhanced episode, but didn't watch it, and I booted this week's out of the To-Do List in case I needed the overrun for baseball.

The enhanced episodes are 1/2 hour running time shorter than the original episodes. Maybe "enhanced" is code for "less drama".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

One of the most satisfying episode titles ever! 

My favorite moment in the episode: when Heidi was talking to fäde zu grau in German about the green in Korina's first design. So funny!

Second funniest critique: Sandhya's dress.

I do NOT get what Korina was thinking. She gets called out for getting one 'sad green' and she goes out and buys another one, only in satin.

That sure didn't look like emerald green on my TV. I guess Korina doesn't get what 'jewel tones' really means. You want emerald, not some muddy muted stuff.

Major props to Kini for making a backless dress that I actually liked. I hate keyhole backs - so many of them are so ugly and unflattering.

I can see what Angela was going for, but I thought the execution was cheesy. To steal a phrase: "It did not look expensive."

What is it with some of these guys, cutting dresses so short that you can see all the model's business on the runway? Seriously, WTF? For a red carpet look, you send the model down the runway with her ass hanging out?

What part of "do NOT put me on the worst-dressed list" did people not understand? Have they never watched _Fashion Police_?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought this was a good episode although I was surprised at how many of them botched it up.

I am glad the Cousin It dress won.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> What is it with some of these guys, cutting dresses so short that you can see all the model's business on the runway? Seriously, WTF? For a red carpet look, you send the model down the runway with her ass hanging out?
> [/I]?


I guess no ass is generally a good idea but plenty of stars go down the red carpet with their tatas hanging out or in sheer fabric. It's hard to hide ass with sheer. I'm looking (closely) at you Rihanna. She goes both tatas and sheer on the red carpet.

If you can't even get in the top 3 with $120 a yard fabric then maybe you're not as good as you think you are. I was fine with Sean winning but I would have probably picked Kini FTW.

http://www.bustle.com/articles/2702...arpet-trend-from-jennifer-lawrence-to-rihanna


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I liked the episode quite a bit. There were some beautiful and some really really bad dresses. 

I liked the "go back to Mode" option, but did not like it that contestants could give money they weren't using to others. It didn't make a difference in the outcome, but I didn't like that the designers didn't have a level playing field due to the extra money.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm surprised how little drama came from Sandhya spending hundreds of dollar$ more than anyone else. At least she wasn't on top looks, imagine the other contestants reaction of she had won.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I guess no ass is generally a good idea but plenty of stars go down the red carpet with their tatas hanging out or in sheer fabric. It's hard to hide ass with sheer.


I'm not talking about sheer fabric in this case. I'm talking about the designer who cut his dress so short, it literally couldn't cover his model's derriere.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> I'm not talking about sheer fabric in this case. I'm talking about the designer who cut his dress so short, it literally couldn't cover his model's derriere.


We see that a lot in this show. It drives me nuts too.

Designers, an inch longer than what you thought it should have been would have made the difference. Or just measure before you cut!!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Sean's Cousin It blue dress was featured on the Fashion Police Friday night on E.

They tore it to shreds.

Apparently there was a very similar dress in grey tones worn by - i wanna say Gwen Stefani? - 

Their biggest complaint was they think the fringe should have been adapted to show off Heidi Klum's body... It was only interesting when she twirled to show off the movement of the fringe and when standing still it had no shape.

Or something like that.

They did give Heidi props for showing up to the Creative Arts Emmys "supporting" one of her designers but they thought it was a big fail.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Sean's Cousin It blue dress was featured on the Fashion Police Friday night on E.
> 
> They tore it to shreds.


They had so much fun tearing it to shreds, I decided to keep that recording instead of dumping afterwards.

My favorite line: that Heidi looked like a toilet bowl brush. 

Maybe they were right, and the fringe should have been cut shorter.  But if it had been, the dress wouldn't have looked like anything special -- it would have looked like Heidi borrowed a Latin dress from the wardrobe people at _Dancing With the Stars_.

Given what they said about the winning design -- just think of what Joan and all the rest would have said about the looks in the _bottom three_.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm over the fringe on this season. Amanda's won twice with it - once in the team challenge with the three mod looks - super cute! and then last week with an absolutely hideous dress, imho). And now this, which I liked, but didn't think was the strongest look out there. Fade (sp?) stripe was really striking.

Why oh why did so many designers get nearly the exact same fabric the second time at mood after a bad critique on it the first time! Use your brains! And am I the only one who didn't feel the slightest bit sorry for Korina crying when she's been so horrible this season?

tta


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Why oh why did so many designers get nearly the exact same fabric the second time at mood after a bad critique on it the first time! Use your brains! And am I the only one who didn't feel the slightest bit sorry for Korina crying when she's been so horrible this season?


It shows a real lack of imagination to me, that her idea was 'green' and not much more.

To get back to Fashion Police for a moment -- this is one of the times where you can see that Lifetime has really ruined this show in a lot of ways.

If they are going to ask the designers to come up with a red carpet look that Heidi will wear to the Emmys, couldn't they give the designers two days to complete their looks?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> To get back to Fashion Police for a moment -- this is one of the times where you can see that Lifetime has really ruined this show in a lot of ways.


I am curious why you would say that was Lifetime's fault?
You think the network gets to pick the schedule?

I would think there is someone else on the production side of it that sets the schedule and timing of the challenges.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I am curious why you would say that was Lifetime's fault?
> You think the network gets to pick the schedule?
> 
> I would think there is someone else on the production side of it that sets the schedule and timing of the challenges.


Good point, but whoever had that idea, it's nuts for a challenge like this, where Heidi is really going to wear the results in public.

Tim Gunn was on Jimmy Kimmel's show last night and said that the one-day challenges are 10 hours long.

Sketching, going to Mood, designing the patterns, cutting the fabric, sewing the garment, styling it -- the works.

And then the judges see stuff and sniff. Jimmy and Tim were saying "Let the judges do it!" and then they'd see how hard it was.

The judges complain that they don't want the show to be "Top seamster/seamstress" but someone has engineered things so that's what the show is.

It's not so bad for the challenges which are only runway looks, but if you want stuff to hold up to a close-up inspection, some people need more time to construct the garment.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Kini got robbed again. He should have won.

And Sandya should have gone home. Bleh.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Kini got robbed again. He should have won.
> 
> And Sandya should have gone home. Bleh.


Yeah, if I had been in Sean's place, I would have answered the question about who would win straight up:

"Kini should win. I had time problems, and he graciously helped me finish my look. The blouse was my design, but the impeccable execution is his. He was a great teammate."

Seriously, he had just come off of a win of his own and had immunity.

Not only did he get a huge ride on Kini's coattails, he also got saved by Tim Gunn, who suggested a cummerbund for the waistband/waist embellishment on the trousers.

I was flabbergasted when I heard him say that he hadn't thought of that. _Really?_ You are making a pair of tuxedo pants and it NEVER occurred to you to make a cummerbund? It's an obvious borrowed-from-the-boys idea, although for a wedding look, I might have done something softer.

It was really shabby of Sean to put Kini in the position where to get credit for his work, he would have to throw his teammate under the bus.

I wish Sandya had gone home, but I can hear the judges now, saying that if it was Sandya's fault that they had used the vile yellow color, why didn't Char speak up for herself, yada yada yada. I feel for her.

When I heard the teaser where they gave the judges' reaction of saying something was a toilet paper accident, I wondered if they were talking about the burgundy lace dress with the appliques on top. 

I'm wondering if they double-eliminated people last week to make the schedule come out right again because they had expected a Tim Gunn save earlier in the season, so they would have an even number of designers this week. It would have been tempting to send both Char and Sandya home this week.

I can see why, for a team challenge with two looks, it would be easier logistically to have an even number of contestants left over so they could all be in teams of two.

I loved fade's textile. I even liked parts of Emily's look. It could have been stunning if it had been more refined.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would have like Emily's look a little more if she had the veil over the models face, or have it at all. When it was down it looked like one of the designs previously (by someone I can't remember). 

Kini really was robbed. Again. He should have won last week also. I didn't think about it like Sean throwing Kini under the bus, but now that you say it, yes, it was Tim's idea and Kini's help.

I am thinking that if Sandya had been eliminated Tim would have used his 'save' for her.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Apart from fade and Kini, if we had a Tardis and could transport this season's designers back in time to some of the earlier seasons of Runway (yeah, I know, can't cross the timestream, let's ignore that for now), I can't see any of this season's designers doing really well against the 'classic' winners I watched when the show was on Bravo.

Christian Sirano would crush them, you know what I mean?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Apart from fade and Kini, if we had a Tardis and could transport this season's designers back in time to some of the earlier seasons of Runway (yeah, I know, can't cross the timestream, let's ignore that for now), I can't see any of this season's designers doing really well against the 'classic' winners I watched when the show was on Bravo.
> 
> Christian Sirano would crush them, you know what I mean?


:up:

Oh my yes. lol

I don't think Amanda would have lasted long back in the 'good ole days'.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I thought it quite odd that Tim said "if it were later in the season, I definitely would use my save". HUH? If you think someone should be saved, why not use it? I guess it would have screwed up the production schedule.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> I thought it quite odd that Tim said "if it were later in the season, I definitely would use my save". HUH? If you think someone should be saved, why not use it? I guess it would have screwed up the production schedule.


I didn't think it was odd at all. 
I think it means he thinks there are weaker designers still competing BUT he also thinks there are stronger ones that he wants to hold onto the save for just in case. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

With all the air time that Amanda and Korina got, I was sure that Korina was going to be one of the people in danger of going home. Was shocked when they were right in the middle. They rarely seem to give much air time to people who are just safe.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Each week at 8PM, the previous week's episode airs on Lifetime as an "Enhanced Version". For example, tonight my DVR recorded "A Suitable Twist (Enhanced Version)".
> 
> I watched part of one of the Enhanced episodes, but didn't notice anything different from the previous week, but now I'm curious. Does anyone know?





robojerk said:


> I'm surprised how little drama came from Sandhya spending hundreds of dollar$ more than anyone else. At least she wasn't on top looks, imagine the other contestants reaction of she had won.


As I said earlier, the enhanced episodes have a half-hour less running time than the initial airing. If other repeats during the week are also cut down (IIRC, they are) then it would be easy to see the episode twice and not notice the differences.

The only thing that I saw, that I didn't remember from the "first-night" airing, is that they showed the designers casting votes for which dress they thought should have won or lost. I think Sean's blue number got six votes, so he was the designers' choice for the win as well as the judges' choice.

Almost all of the references to the designers being able to get more money from contestants who weren't going to Mood were cut out. So who knows what drama there might have been over Sandya's dress -- we saw even less of the machinations than they showed us in the long-form episode.

We now return you to the current episode discussion.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Azlen said:


> With all the air time that Amanda and Korina got, I was sure that Korina was going to be one of the people in danger of going home. Was shocked when they were right in the middle. They rarely seem to give much air time to people who are just safe.


yes, this! I was quite disappointed Korina wasn't in the bottom. Ugh.

tta


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Am I the only one still watching?

I agreed that the top three should be the top three, but I would have placed the judges #1 pick at #3. Like the jacket, but there was something funky going on with the skirt in the back.

The bottom 3 absolutely deserved to be in the bottom 3.

I can see why Tim chose to solve the problem of the broken zipper that way; you can't ask a guest to go down the runway naked. But asking permission of the designers in a fashion that made it impossible for them to object didn't help the situation at all. Because he asked the other designers to leave the workroom with all their models, it really did appear that Char was getting "teacher's pet" extra help. 

I wonder if it would have gone across better if Tim had just said that the zipper needed to be fixed because the show had to be respectful of the guest, without asking the designers if they thought it was okay. 

There are any number of things that could have made the situation more fair, including giving Char a penalty where she lost 10 minutes off the start of the next challenge, or letting everyone have the extra time so people could tweak their styling or do other last-minute tasks.

I understand why all the designers were pissed, but I don't think that Tim's decision made any difference in the outcome of the episode. The bottom three designs were in a race to the bottom, and Alexander sealed his doom when he bought his fabric. Even with Tim's attempt to save him, and Char doing her best to create a freakish outfit and sew it really badly, Char couldn't close the gap and out-ugly Alexander's design.

And to say Alexander's outfit was uglier is really saying something, because Char's look was bizarre. The whole time I was looking at it, I couldn't help thinking that it looked like someone who had put an outfit on backwards. The jacket had a peplum in the front where you would expect tails on a cutaway coat, and there were peekaboo parts in the back where you would expect exposed belly on a crop-top sort of look. Just weird and bad. I can't imagine wearing that outfit anywhere, let alone backstage to a rock concert.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm still watching.

I thought the zipper fix issue was fabricated and the other designers moaning about it was reality show fodder.

If this had been a week with the cast of pro models what would they have done? Had the model hold it together walking down the runway?

On last week's episode - 
Took long enuf for Sandhya to get the boot. I was a supporter until the comment about not wanted to be referenced to known designers.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Still watching. For me, it's been nothing but Sean vs Kini from the start. The others have mostly just been baggage that needed to be thrown overboard.

Every designer in every season talks about how winning will change their lives and it will be nothing but unicorns and rainbows from that point on. I've been meaning to do some research and see where all the winners are now. I suspect that most will be in the same place that the winners of other reality competitions are, which is about where they were when they started.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Still watching. 

I think the whole thing with the extra ten minutes may have been blown up because it could be. I mean you couldn't have the lady - a regular person - go down the runway like that. It would be embarassing to her and the show.

I AM glad the judges knew about it (but it didn't seem like they were going to be told) and I am glad it was in the bottom. Maybe Char should have gone home both because of that and because of bad design.

And Bob is right - it's been a Sini vs Sean show from the start. The others have done some nice stuff but nothing that gets talked about every single week as both of theirs does.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> If this had been a week with the cast of pro models what would they have done? Had the model hold it together walking down the runway?


They would have sent the model as-is. I don't know what the model would have done: probably ignore it and make the best of it (I doubt she'd try to hold the edges together). They've done this before, where they had to blur models in the crotch or chest areas as they walked the runway because things were not properly covered. There's no question in my mind that they would have sent a model down with that zipper broken, in that situation. Maybe Char would have used a safety pin or something 

The question is, whose fault was it that the zipper broke? Char seemed to say that her model broke it by trying to zip it up wrong. I didn't see it, but if that's the case most likely that would never have happened with a professional model: they wouldn't ever try to "help" the designer by zipping, snapping, or whatever themselves.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Every designer in every season talks about how winning will change their lives and it will be nothing but unicorns and rainbows from that point on. I've been meaning to do some research and see where all the winners are now. I suspect that most will be in the same place that the winners of other reality competitions are, which is about where they were when they started.


IMHO the notable exception is Christian Siriano. Everyone else is a 'whatever happened to' name.



madscientist said:


> The question is, whose fault was it that the zipper broke? Char seemed to say that her model broke it by trying to zip it up wrong. I didn't see it, but if that's the case most likely that would never have happened with a professional model: they wouldn't ever try to "help" the designer by zipping, snapping, or whatever themselves.


From what was said, what I think happened is that the model zipped up the shorts, and pulled the *********** off the tracks entirely. That means either the zipper was defective, or Char sewed in the zipper wrong.

I thought she said it was an invisible zipper. I've never heard of an invisible zipper installed in that kind of seam, so I suspect that the zipper was not designed for that kind of stress.

I put the blame entirely on Char's bad construction and iffy design. This was a real-person challenge, not an 'editorial' one. Your design should not have elements that render the garment impossible for a customer to put on by his/herself.

I might make an exception for a dress with a back zipper, but shorts? Really? What are you supposed to do if you have to go to the bathroom, take a buddy with you so you can get dressed again afterwards?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I put the blame entirely on Char's bad construction and iffy design. This was a real-person challenge, not an 'editorial' one. Your design should not have elements that render the garment impossible for a customer to put on by his/herself.


 Yeah, although you have to give the designers some slack since they have to do the entire thing in a day or two. If a garment ever went to full production I'm sure elements like the zipper, etc. would be reworked to be more "consumer-friendly" but for the competition I don't feel every aspect, even down to fasteners, has to be retail-perfect.

However, I'm not a fan of Char and I wasn't a fan of this look, so I don't want to defend her too much


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Yeah, although you have to give the designers some slack since they have to do the entire thing in a day or two. If a garment ever went to full production I'm sure elements like the zipper, etc. would be reworked to be more "consumer-friendly" but for the competition I don't feel every aspect, even down to fasteners, has to be retail-perfect.
> 
> However, I'm not a fan of Char and I wasn't a fan of this look, so I don't want to defend her too much


I did a Google search to see what happens to the garments in the 'real people' challenge -- whether the 'clients' get to keep them, or whether they remain the property of the show, or what.

I found a bunch of comments -- I think on Metafilter -- where someone speculated that Mood may have zippers that are not fixed-length. That is, they have no stops on them, and you have to make your own.

I was basing my comments on instructions I had read on how to make your own zipper stops in sewing books (for the times you need a particular length of zipper, and the store doesn't have one pre-made to that length, so you have to make do with a longer one.

Mood's own website is throwing a lot of errors at the moment, but I found ZipperStop. The part of a zipper that is on the tape is called a 'chain' (the other parts are 'stops' and 'sliders'). ZipperStop sells sliders, stops, and chain separately as well as pre-assembled zippers.

I could believe that Char bought chain-by-the-yard, and didn't know how to put the slider on properly, or to sew the stops at either end that would prevent the slider from coming off. I could also believe what one of the other people said in that comment section, that the shorts were too snug and the zipper popped open because of the strain.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Wow, did Korina look like a bitter Betty in this episode or what? Glad to have her gone.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

That was the second most satisfying elimination this season.

What a sore loser.

The previews for last week looks like we are in for some more fun next week


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Kini is amazing. Tim: 'That's crap and is going to get you kicked' Kini: 'Give me a couple hours...how about this' Tim: 'Winner!' 

I think Char vs Korinna should have been one vs one instead of team vs team but yeah boy is she a poor sport.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Ment said:


> Kini is amazing. Tim: 'That's crap and is going to get you kicked' Kini: 'Give me a couple hours...how about this' Tim: 'Winner!'
> 
> I think Char vs Korinna should have been one vs one instead of team vs team but yeah boy is she a poor sport.


They both should have gone home.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

betts4 said:


> They both should have gone home.


Well teammate Sean wants her around cause she's the weakest.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

betts4 said:


> They both should have gone home.


IMO based on the first runway Char should have gone home.

Based on the 1-hour challenge - definitely Korina - in fact I think the judges were being kind and she was being super defensive both times.

Can I blame her for feeling she got shafted? 
No. 
But she has been so nasty for the last couple of weeks it was karma.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Ding dong the witch is gone. 

Boy, what a hateful person she has been -- since the beginning! She seems to think that the world is "fair" and she's having a tantrum because it's "unfair." She spent so much of her hour bit**ng about how unfair it was when she should have spent that time on her work. At this point I don't care if she's more talented (debatable but agree for argument's sake) than Char, she "deserves" to go home because she's completely and utterly unprofessional.

tta


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

And to follow my own advice I want to focus on the positive.

Wow, Kini and Amanda's stuff was incredible! How FUN!! Cute cute cute soccer ball dress and Amanada's ball gown was also fun. They truly are the dream team. If I had to pick one it's Kini, but Amanda truly does elevate his work to a true design level. His workmanship and taste is impeccable and she has the vision. I thought they were screwed with the storage unit they chose with no fabric, but they didn't need it. And Tim Gunn really gave some great advice on the ball gown (which originally wasn't a ball gown). I think these might be my favorite three looks (as a combined collection) of the whole season.

tta


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am wondering, haven't we seen something like the soccer ball dress before?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

This was a week where my husband's battle cry of "send them both home" was appropriate.

Korina totally dropped the ball on the part of the challenge where they were told to make it _fashion_.

She had a chance to update everything on the trip to Mood, and instead dug herself firmly back into the 1970s.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

After this episode I'm thinking to myself "how will Korina hold her head up at the reunion show?". She was such an embarrassment! Perhaps she'll blame it on the editing as most do. :/


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Looking at the preview for next week, there's more Korina to come...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

on another note

I just saw Amanda with a small role in this past week's Nashville episode playing a clothing stylist.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

paracelsus said:


> Looking at the preview for next week, there's more Korina to come...


OMG! Yes! Don't want to spoil anything..but she is so immature...on this ep (the one we are discussing), when she was sent to the workroom to clean up her space, she was crying and saying how she was hoping her clients could see how she was .... paraphrasing because I have already deleted the ep ... so great and all....well, it may be somewhat editing, but what this ep showed me is that she is an immature baby who can't take constructive criticism...

All the judges tried to say positive things about her 1-hour challenge dress, and they could see she was visibly upset, and didn't want to upset her much more...but still she went on and on about how she didn't feel she should have been in this position in the first place...

Geez...what a baby---waah waah waah....

..and I too saw Amanda on "Nashville"-thought she did a great job!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Regina said:


> OMG! Yes! Don't want to spoil anything..but she is so immature...on this ep (the one we are discussing), when she was sent to the workroom to clean up her space, she was crying and saying how she was hoping her clients could see how she was .... paraphrasing because I have already deleted the ep ... so great and all....well, it may be somewhat editing, but what this ep showed me is that she is an immature baby who can't take constructive criticism...


My wife made the same comment... if her clients can see how she talks behind people's backs, how could they NOT assume she would do the same about them?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> on another note
> 
> I just saw Amanda with a small role in this past week's Nashville episode playing a clothing stylist.


Wow, I was just thinking that she really has strong screen presence. Photogenic (I know the mole bothers some, but that could always be removed if it's a hindrance) and a good sense of not overplaying her "bit." Not a Nashville watcher but hope she picks up some other things.

tta.\


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just wanted to drop in a note before watching tonight's episode. I didn't have a CableCard for a couple of years so I missed some seasons of Project Runway. I have DVDs for some of the missing seasons which I haven't gotten around to, but only up through Season 8.

I discovered that Comcast allows you to watch On Demand via an Android app, so I've just binge-watched Season 9. I saw Season 10 and onward when they aired, so now to fill in the earlier gaps, I can watch my DVDs.

Somehow the very different form-factor of watching the show on my phone made it less jarring and confusing than previous attempts to watch two seasons at once on my TV (via marathon re-runs). Weird, but that's the way it was. The fact that I already knew some of the designers from other shows like All-Stars may have made a difference; ditto the fact that I didn't start watching S9 until late in the current season, so there were far fewer designers to keep track of.

Also, for those who skip commercials, I wanted to put in note about the upcoming show Project Runway: Threads which is premiering Thursday, October 23. This is the PR equivalent of Master Chef Junior, with designers who are teens and tweens.

I have to watch because Christian Siriano is one of the judges. It's only eight episodes. I hope it's fun.

Details here: About Project Runway: Threads


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just leaving a placemarker for tonight's show. We have tonight, and the two finale shows coming up, and it will be all done.

Who's ready for a new set of designers? 

It seems like -- once again -- we get slammed from one season of PR right into the next with no break in between. If there will be a reunion show, there's no sign of it yet on epguides.com.

http://epguides.com/ProjectRunway/

Edited to add: also saw an ad for All-Stars starting on October 30th -- so we'll have Threads and All-Stars running at the same time? Oy.

So: what do you think of the judges' decision?


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I mostly agree with judges' decision. If they were going to keep more than three, I think they should have kept all five of the designers instead of letting just one go.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

To me, the only reason they've kept Char this long is to not embarrass Tim for his save. It was Sean vs Kini at the start of the season and it will be Sean vs Kini at the end.

I've only seen a couple of clips of Threads. I'll be curious to see America's reaction to tween gay boys.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> To me, the only reason they've kept Char this long is to not embarrass Tim for his save. It was Sean vs Kini at the start of the season and it will be Sean vs Kini at the end.
> 
> I've only seen a couple of clips of Threads. I'll be curious to see America's reaction to tween gay boys.


I disagree about Char and...

"tween gay boys"?????

I haven't seen any of the Threads clips but either they have a lot of gay male teens as contestants or that's a pretty homophobic presumption.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I disagree about Char and...
> 
> "tween gay boys"?????
> 
> I haven't seen any of the Threads clips but either they have a lot of gay male teens as contestants or that's a pretty homophobic presumption.


Nothing homophobic at all. It doesn't take any special gaydar to know that some of the male contestants are gay. Check it out yourself:

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/pro...episode-1/project-runway-threads-preview-clip

Straights have become accustomed to adult gays in the media, gay pride parades and in their own family experiences. Twinks not so much. Note the controversies that have occurred with high school age gays, such as with prom dates and LGBTQ support groups/clubs. Now we're dealing with pre-twinks and I suspect a fair number of straights may find that disturbing. It will definitely make homophobes question whether being gay is an adult lifestyle choice.

There's an excellent movie that explores this topic: The Blossoming of Maximo Oliveros. It's about a 12-year-old Filipino gay boy who falls in love with a policeman. The full movie is available on YouTube. Click on the CC for the English subtitles. He also sews clothes.  The lead actor was 12 when the film was made.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yup, I pretty much agree with that. Seems like a lot of home audience was rooting for


Spoiler



Kini



Once we got past the drama of a few weeks ago, the 2 finale episodes were pretty anti-climatic.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

So -- 

Your thoughts on the final collections, etc.?

In seasons past, there have been designers whose work made me wish I had the body type to wear their clothes, but this year, I turned to my husband and said "Your wallet is safe."

There were a few pieces I admired from afar, but nothing (except for a couple of pieces of Amanda's jewelry) that I would have wanted to buy, if I could afford that sort of thing.

Good luck to Sean, because after binge-watching Viktor on PR All-Stars, and this season, I'm bored with the fringe thing already.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I was really bummed that Kini's collection wasn't better. I was pulling for him, but didn't think he deserved the win with those clothes.

Out of the top 2, I really thought Amanda was going to win. I really liked her jewelry and how her clothing clearly has her stamp on it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> So --
> 
> Your thoughts on the final collections, etc.?
> 
> ...


I thought it was one of the weakest seasons we've seen and the finale was pretty meh.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nothing got me really excited, though I liked most of Kini's stuff thru the season. I don't think the denim should be his focus. I hope he expands.


----------

